# Decorators, Validation ohne Databinding



## SegFault (21. Jan 2010)

Wie geht das? Ich hab nur das Vogella Tutorial in verbindung mit Databinding gefunden. Aber das wird doch sicherlich auch ohne gehen. Ich les bisher die Werte vor dem Speichern aus dem Steuerelementen, aus und schreib sie in die entsprechenden Felder. Aber ich würde halt gerne eine Prüfung nach bestimmten Kriterien machen. 

Z.B. möchte ich in einer Tabelle Prüfen ob Werte doppelt vorhanden sind, die Prüffunktion existiert bereits. Wie kann ich die Decorators mit sowas verwenden. 
Das gleiche halt für Textfelder. Ggf Datumsfelder und ähnliches.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2010)

In dem Fall musst du die Decorator einfach händisch aktualsieren


----------



## SegFault (22. Jan 2010)

jo ist mir heute auch aufgefallen, ich hatte gestern nur 3 h geschlafen und dannach 10 h programmiert. Ich war einfach zu fertig um das zu erkennen. :-/


----------

